# How do bodybuilders and fitness models get so lean?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:“Tom, on your Burn The Fat website, you wrote: ‘Who better to model than bodybuilders and fitness competitors? No athletes in the world get as lean as quickly as bodybuilders and fitness competitors. The transformations they undergo in 12 weeks prior to competition would boggle your mind! Only ultra-endurance athletes come close in terms of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

